# Alum Fishing report



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been on the lake for about 3 months now pretty much every day. I am about burn out. Fishing is so so now and has been that way for quite some time.
Crappies are in about 10-16 in some spots they are thick and the graph is black with them. I am catching them on blade baits fishing for white bass I cant imagine how I would catch if I had some minnows. I am catching 20-30 a night mostly non keepers. Most of the fish I have found are close to the opening of a cove. White bass are driving me crazy! They will not relate to the bottom they are chasing the shad schools around and the big ones are feeding. Problem is by the time I chase them down I get 1 or 2 then they are gone. Catching a few muskys by accident on blade baits no real rime or reason just luck or time on the water. Catfish have been biting catching them on spoons as well and finesse worms fishing for bass. Bass fishing is spotty but they are biting finesse type approaches seem to be the best. All in All the fishing sucks! Compared to previous years it is really slow. Hoover has the same problem so I am headed to Erie this weekend to get my rod bent! Good luck to all.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I feel your pain, Jami! After finding the whitebass a couple weeks ago I've only gotten glimpses of them recently...by the time I troll within range they are gone. What's especially frustrating is that folks generally say find the bait and you'll find the predators... yesterday by the cheshire bridge I was surrounded by bait with only a brief glimpse of them being attacked on the surface... not one bite. I literally ran out of gas on the water yesterday trying to find them. 

Good luck at Erie!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was hoping to head up to Erie this weekend as well......at this point Im hoping the weather report will change. If it does......what part of the lake are you headed to?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm heading down there tomorrow and should be on the water by sun up. I seem to find nice schools of white bass right as the suns coming up hitting on the surface and use smaller stick baits that are real flashy.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I was out Tuesday, after not visiting alum for a while, and had similar luck. I ended up with 4 eyes (12-14+")3 coming out of 14-16 fow and one out of 6 fow. Caught a couple nice cats with the biggest being 29" and a bunch of small ones. Along with those I caught a bunch of bluegill and crappie (all short). I ran harnesses and cranks and picked nothing up on the cranks. Ended up trolling until my battery was so low I had to paddle back with the motor. On the plus side it was a beautiful day, and very comfortable on the water. All fish still swimming.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Same story here. Catching crappies in a lot of different spots 14 to 21 ft. of water on the bottom with 3/16oz vibes and 1/16th oz jigs.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

theres a private place called candlewood and i have heard the fishing has been terrible just thought that was weird


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great report Alumking! I bet if u take your trolled harnesses up to the islands you'll catch a stringer full of fat white bass. Everytime recently I've been up trolling eyes or drifting for smallies I can't keep em off the hook.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad I am not the only one! Headed to east harbor west harbor area went 2 weeks ago rocked the largemouth and white bass. Probably caught 50-70 fish wife was catching them just as fast as me. She still was complaining says its boring and want to go walleye fishing. I am going to have to figure out how to fix that? Give report when I get back.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

alumking said:


> . She still was complaining says its boring and want to go walleye fishing. I am going to have to figure out how to fix that?


Maybe use her for a bottombouncer?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Got on the water just as sun was peeking out. Didn't see any white bass hitting the surface. Trolled harnesses and caught 20ish crappie in 15-18fow. Biggest being 12in. No eyes to report. The muskie sure were rolling on the surface this morning, got pumped up just seeing em.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

fished alum for the first time this year today from 6:30 to noon. three eyes all small on bandit 300 crankbaits, 4 or 5 crappies, and 1 nice smallmouth on a worm harness. lot of marks mostly in the 20 to 30 fow. nice day on the water, but its no lake erie.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I tried the bandit 300's to with no luck. How deep where you when you hooked up?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

all three eyes were in 12 to 14 fow, friend bob brought the bandits the only color that caught eyes was a shad color with a strip of green on its side. good looking bait.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Ditto for me AlumKing. I've been to Alum only twice this year now, but both times over the past two weeks. I've been using larger spoons trying for bass/white bass and all I got was a bunch of crappie doing that. I will say, however, I did stick one of my largest Ohio crappie yet - a 13"er. I'd say maybe 1/3 were keepers each time I was out. Didn't fish long for them (was really there to catch some bass) but they seemed to be pretty darn active. I think a small spinner fancasting cove mouths and flats with bait on it would do the trick.

Bass fishing was so-so. Caught 7 (3 keepers) but nothing over 15". Did hook a hawg but ended up losing it on the second jump by the boat (maybe 3-4 lbs.) Certainly would have changed my view of the day had I landed that one!

I am heading to the Detroit River/ Lake St. Clair next week to also break the Ohio summer bass rut! Good luck at Erie. Still haven't made it up there...can't give up my LSC trip for the Erie trip yet!


----------



## bioenergy (Sep 10, 2010)

Ditto for me, fished Alum today, it sucked.
Put in at Howard Rd. Fished cranks and jigs.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You sure those were muskies rolling onthe surface and not carp?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

There was both,but I definitely seen some ski's though


----------

